# Eclipse for S3



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know about everyone else, but when I was on my past phone (Bionic) nitroglycerine33 released his Eclipse Rom, which was amazing. He's currently working on an AOSP JB build, and on his forums there have been a few people (myself included) who are asking if he might be willing to port a build over to the Verizon GS3 after it is complete. The thread is here: http://eclipserom.com/vforum/showthread.php?4271-Galaxy-S3

Just wanted to pass this along in case other people are interested. If there are a enough people I'm sure we can get something working.


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

Eclipse rom is awesome, i ran a few of his builds on my Toro. I'd love to run an Eclipse build on the S3.


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

I would venture to say this is a great possibility that we will see this in our near future!

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## kipland007 (Sep 29, 2011)

Update from nitro on his forum:



> My original plan was to get an S3 and port AOSP Eclipse to it but my ability to buy new toys is now gone. The price of them is a little too high right now. Perhaps in a few months I will be able to pick one up. My general rule of thumb is that Eclipse only goes on devices that I can support. I am very picky on my setups and do not like putting out unknown builds. Sorry!
> 
> With the S3 being fully unlocked now it should be fairly simple to get it going though.


Phones are around $540 on swappa right now, and I'm not comfortable setting up a bounty without asking nitro first. Plus that is a lot to raise, and I'm not in a position to put any money forward at this moment









If anyone has an extra s3 kicking around... I know a great place to donate it


----------



## dirtydroidx (Jul 4, 2011)

I'm working on getting him one ! I got him a RAZR  Be patient my friends all will be well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 or XT913


----------



## Eom (Nov 5, 2011)

Eclipse was by far the best thing about having a bionic Look forward to seeing his ROM on my GSIII soon, as soon as there's a place to go to donate to that end I'll be hitting the link!


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Nitro gives rock solid support as well. We would all be very happy if he got this phone.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

